# General > Classified Marketplace >  Stabilized White Oak Burl and Black Ash Burl Blocks

## Scottishsmith24

About two months ago I posted some photos of a white oak burl I was processing and the time has arrived they are back from stabilizing by the good folks at K&G.  Right now I have eleven of the twelve available to purchase one of which is a stabilized black ash burl. The only one depicted tat is not available for sale is number one as I will be keeping that one. But if you would like to purchase a block or  more then one simply say the number you would like to purchase and then PM me for payment details. Paypal is preferred and these blocks are ready to ship out via flat rate next day.

If you are not happy with your block you may return it for a full refund unless you have already cut or shaped it in which case it is then your block. 

Shipping in the continental US is $5 whether you get one block or all of them. 

If you would like to see more pictures of a particular block please send me a PM and I will happily send you pictures of the block(s) in question.

Dimensions are as follows:

2) 1 5/8 x 1 3/8 x 4 3/4: $30

3)  1 1/2 x 1 1/4 x 4 7/8: $30

4) 1 3/4 x 1 3/16 x 4 3/4: $30

5) 1 5/8 x 1 1/4 x 4 7/8: $30

6) 1 5/8 x 1 x 4 5/8: $20

7) 1 15/16 x 1 1/4 x 4: $25

8) 1 3/4 x 1 x 4 5/8: $20

9) 1 5/8 x 1 1/8 x 4 3/4: $25

10) 1 3/4 x 1 3/16 x 5: $25

11) 1 1/2 x 1 x 4 3/4: $35

12) 1 1/2 x 1 1/4 x 5 1/8 (Black Ash Burl): $40

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Black Ash Burl:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Scottishsmith24

Block #12 is now SOLD

----------

